# Face riding - Face humping - too awkward?



## 349092

From a woman's thoughts and mixed reactions.


----------



## ccpowerslave

If my wife wants to do it ever I’m game.


----------



## leftfield

Willing to explore this with my wife.


----------



## FlaviusMaximus

Been there, done that and done that and done that and done that....
We both love it.


----------



## Horny guy

I love it, cannot get enough


----------



## 349092

Common husband said:


> From a woman's thoughts and mixed reactions.


Some women have expressed that they feel uncomfortable with it.


----------



## Married_in_michigan

i think it is great, but both parties need to really love it. Not a move to do if either person is not totally comfortable. My wife loves it, but only if she is currently craving it. I let her take the lead on when, and go with it


----------



## Blondilocks

The ladies aren't biting. Maybe you can request to have this thread moved to the Men's Clubhouse.


----------



## staceymj86

I haven’t got to experience it with anyone. My fiancé did bring it up the other night if I am comfortable doing it, so we’ll see how it goes.


----------



## JustTheWife

Blondilocks said:


> The ladies aren't biting. Maybe you can request to have this thread moved to the Men's Clubhouse.


LOL...yes probably better in the Men's Clubhouse where the guys can talk among themselves about this act and how much it gets them off. Maybe in the Ladies Lounge, alarm bells go off with a guy basically just asking if we're into face humping! Just a thought.


----------



## Married but Happy

It's an occasional activity in our repertoire. Having a headboard with good handholds makes it much easier for whoever's on top!


----------



## JanelleMA

Personally, I've not tried it myself but don't have any issues with it, hubby just doesn't like to go there so I don't push. Honestly, hes a bit odd because he doesn't even like it when I do him  So its all about what you like, if both are into it, why not? I think a lot of us ladies might be too shy to ask for it though


----------



## Sfort

JanelleMA said:


> I think a lot of us ladies might be too shy to ask for it though


You need to get over it. It's amazing how much fun couples are missing because one or the other is afraid to bring it up. Speaking from experience.


----------



## JanelleMA

Sfort said:


> You need to get over it. It's amazing how much fun couples are missing because one or the other is afraid to bring it up. Speaking from experience.


Actually no, I dont need to get over anything. my spouse and I have talked very openly about it and hes just not interested, Im not going to push him for something he really doesnt like.


----------



## FlaviusMaximus

Listen to your spouse and give new things a try, life is short. First, you need to create an environment where you can share these desires freely. If you try something and don't like it, fair enough, but try it. I think you owe that to your spouse.


----------



## Sfort

JanelleMA said:


> Actually no, I dont need to get over anything. my spouse and I have talked very openly about it and hes just not interested, Im not going to push him for something he really doesnt like.


I guess I should have said "You ladies" but never mind.


----------



## Girl_power

If my partner LOVED giving me oral then I have no problem with this. I did it with my exH because I know he would enjoy it too.


----------



## FlaviusMaximus

The trick to make this really work is in how well a woman can grind on your face, if she has a bit of a dominant streak it's a lot more pleasurable for both parties.


----------



## WandaJ

why not?..


----------



## Girl_power

I wonder how many men would be horrified if a women did this. I know my ex would of been.


----------



## FlaviusMaximus

Girl_power said:


> I wonder how many men would be horrified if a women did this. I know my ex would of been.


There might be men who are horrified by this, it is an extremely intimate, personal act, but I'm of the opinion that couples should try the things that entice and interest them sexually. If you're in a relationship where you can be vulnerable enough to express your desires and your partner will entertain them because they love you and want to satisfy you, a lot of things are possible. I absolutely love it when my wife does this.


----------



## Sfort

Girl_power said:


> I wonder how many men would be horrified if a women did this. I know my ex would of been.


I wonder why some women are willing to share the most intimate parts of their bodies with men and are then shy about being fully open and vulnerable with them.


----------



## Mr.Married

Common for us....enjoyed by both. This is in fact the easiest way to learn what your partner likes for speed, rhythm, pressure, etc etc. 
When she has all the control she is literally “telling” you how she likes it. If your a man not doing this then your missing out on an important “message”.


----------



## JustTheWife

Sfort said:


> I wonder why some women are willing to share the most intimate parts of their bodies with men and are then shy about being fully open and vulnerable with them.


Just a thought. Perhaps women who are the most open to share their bodies with men feel more of a need to protect their souls. Men may not understand that sex acts can be very intense and "invasive" for women. When a man is having sex with you it can feel like your giving all of yourself away. So giving your body away can make you want to protect your soul.


----------



## Sfort

JustTheWife said:


> Just a thought. Perhaps women who are the most open to share their bodies with men feel more of a need to protect their souls. Men may not understand that sex acts can be very intense and "invasive" for women. When a man is having sex with you it can feel like your giving all of yourself away. So giving your body away can make you want to protect your soul.


I've read this a couple of times, and I sort of get what you are saying, but I don't understand how you give all of yourself away to an "invader" but then when the time to talk about the invasion comes up, it's off limits. I'm clearly generalizing here, but I'm speaking from past experiences. Maybe I'm not understanding what constitutes your soul.

Clearly men and women view things differently. When a woman has an affair, men often want to know how many times, what's his size, did you orgasm, and so forth. When a man has an affair, women often want to know if he told her he loved her. Where does the soul fit in this situation?

Thanks for your post. I'm really interested in your thoughts.


----------



## WandaJ

Girl_power said:


> I wonder how many men would be horrified if a women did this. I know my ex would of been.


but there are many that love it


----------



## pastasauce79

Girl_power said:


> I wonder how many men would be horrified if a women did this. I know my ex would of been.


Why? I'm just curious..


----------



## FlaviusMaximus

Face humping and going down on a woman are really only separated by who is dominant OR is dominance preferred?

When my wife grinds on my face it is in part because she wants to express some dominance and she's setting the pace, pressure etc. I love that she's getting off in this scenario and that she's in control. It's raw and it's intimate and a part of a larger sexual expression.

Nothing to fear or be horrified by...


----------



## JustTheWife

Sfort said:


> I've read this a couple of times, and I sort of get what you are saying, but I don't understand how you give all of yourself away to an "invader" but then when the time to talk about the invasion comes up, it's off limits. I'm clearly generalizing here, but I'm speaking from past experiences. Maybe I'm not understanding what constitutes your soul.
> 
> Clearly men and women view things differently. When a woman has an affair, men often want to know how many times, what's his size, did you orgasm, and so forth. When a man has an affair, women often want to know if he told her he loved her. Where does the soul fit in this situation?
> 
> Thanks for your post. I'm really interested in your thoughts.


Good questions and observations.

My ideas on this may not be perfectly formed and trying to put logic to what is clearly a very emotional subject may not work. It sounds like you may be talking about a specific situation - "time to talk about the invasion". Maybe it's just an example but I think it's relevant to what I was trying to say. If you give yourself through "intense" sex it can be very emotionally intense for me -hard to describe but maybe some women understand this. Perhaps this is less the case with men where sex is not as physically and emotionally "invasive" and less emotional and physical vulnerability. So I tend to want to close down after opening myself up like that. Go into my shell. Protect myself. When you give "too much" you can recoil back. I'm not trying to say that all women feel vulnerable and intense from sex but I think your example of the affair - caring about declaring love vs physical aspects is a good example of how men and women can have different feelings. So after an intense act that "shook me to my core" emotionally, the last thing i feel like is talking all about it. As i'm trying to process it and come to terms with it, i don't need him getting into it all, "so hey, how did you like it when I .....". No thank you. That's not what i need at that point. 

Of course it also depends on the level of trust. I'm trying to talk more generally here about sex rather than necessarily just sex between a trusting married couple. Clearly if you have a high level of trust, your feeling of emotional and physical invasion may be much less or non-existent. 

Not sure if any of this makes sense!


----------



## Girl_power

pastasauce79 said:


> Why? I'm just curious..


This is clearly a sex positive forum. Most men on here are sex starved and always appear to be open to new things. In real life, not all men like to go down on women. Even the ones that claim they do... sometimes us women can tell they really don’t. 

And I’m sure it’s the same for women if not worse.


----------



## Girl_power

WandaJ said:


> but there are many that love it


How awkward to put yourself out there and sit on someone’s face when they don’t like it. Uhh just kidding... I’m going to climb back down now.


----------



## ccpowerslave

Girl_power said:


> This is clearly a sex positive forum. Most men on here are sex starved and always appear to be open to new things. In real life, not all men like to go down on women. Even the ones that claim they do... sometimes us women can tell they really don’t.
> 
> And I’m sure it’s the same for women if not worse.


I like it, Mrs nopes out of it but didn’t used to. Could be I always sucked at it or she just doesn’t like it.

As a giver she definitely was not a fan for almost our entire relationship. Only became a thing she doesn’t mind doing once I bought flavored condoms. Just tried wild berry out of a sampler pack and she says not a winner however I like the purple color. She says my enjoyment of the color is not worth switching from Strawberry.


----------



## Girl_power

I think men know it’s a good thing to like to go down on women so they say they do. Very few men actually admit not liking it. But women can tell whether they love it, hate it. Or are ambivalent to it. 
My ex boyfriend said he liked it. He lost his erection every time he did it, and I could tell by how he did it that he didn’t love it. My ex husband on the other hand loved it. He would do it anytime, all the time. A lot of guys only do it after a girl had showered.

And again, it’s the same for women. How many women say like like giving bj? Probably most of them when you are dating them. But actions always speak louder than words every time.

Edit: I hate when a guy is like hey let’s take a shower... and I know in the end it’s because he wants to go down on me and won’t do it unless I’m freshly clean. Like come on, and I can swallow your cum you can lick me without a shower. It’s a turn off for me to HAVE to shower.


----------



## Sfort

Girl_power said:


> I think men know it’s a good thing to like to go down on women so they say they do. Very few men actually admit not liking it. But women can tell whether they love it, hate it. Or are ambivalent to it.
> My ex boyfriend said he liked it. He lost his erection every time he did it, and I could tell by how he did it that he didn’t love it. My ex husband on the other hand loved it. He would do it anytime, all the time. A lot of guys only do it after a girl had showered.
> 
> And again, it’s the same for women. How many women say like like giving bj? Probably most of them when you are dating them. But actions always speak louder than words every time.


This is one thing about which I have no complaints, giving or getting. Having said that, showering is not exactly a bad thing.


----------



## Girl_power

Sfort said:


> This is one thing about which I have no complaints, giving or getting. Having said that, showering is not exactly a bad thing.


I’m just not into this pre planned sex... where everything is perfect, and we’re freshly cleaned, and ready or whatever. I don’t know... I like spur of the moment, unplanned sex.


----------



## Mr.Married

After a thirty mile bike ride ... sign me up !!! 😃


----------



## ccpowerslave

Girl_power said:


> I’m just not into this pre planned sex... where everything is perfect, and we’re freshly cleaned, and ready or whatever. I don’t know... I like spur of the moment, unplanned sex.


Me too although if you plan to have sex every day (my plan) then I take some precautions to make sure I’m not stinky. It’s good regardless of course because who wants to be a dirty boi?

I switched to Squatch soap because their ads had all those hot chicks in bikinis saying “yes!” Unfortunately it didn’t make my wife start wearing bikinis and saying “yes” to how I smell which I have to say was a mild letdown. Still trying different flavors to see if there is one where she spontaneously comes at me in a bikini.


----------



## Girl_power

Yea I like all kinds of sex. Freshly showered sex in my bed, but I also like random sex throughout the day, or after a workout, or during a camping trip or something where we aren’t the cleanest. Obviously those dirty sex times will be PIV only. 
I don’t know what I would do if I was with someone who always needed pre planned, clean sex. Ah I hope my boyfriend isn’t like that... I need to find out


----------



## Sfort

Girl_power said:


> I’m just not into this pre planned sex... where everything is perfect, and we’re freshly cleaned, and ready or whatever. I don’t know... I like spur of the moment, unplanned sex.


Who doesn't? However, life is not always that accommodating.


----------



## K3itty

On a side note, how do I teach my husband to go down on me? Any websites you guys came across that is helpful? I'm serious.

Recently we talked about this and he said he'd be interested. In the past, he just wasn't very good at it and I kind of gave up. He always gets too tired and isn't really creative. I think out of the 8 years we are married, he did it right twice...and stopped. 

Help me.


----------



## Sfort

K3itty said:


> On a side note, how do I teach my husband to go down on me? Any websites you guys came across that is helpful? I'm serious.
> 
> Recently we talked about this and he said he'd be interested. In the past, he just wasn't very good at it and I kind of gave up. He always gets too tired and isn't really creative. I think out of the 8 years we are married, he did it right twice...and stopped.
> 
> Help me.


This request may be a threadjack. You should probably start your own thread. I have some suggestions.


----------



## FlaviusMaximus

K3itty said:


> On a side note, how do I teach my husband to go down on me? Any websites you guys came across that is helpful? I'm serious.
> 
> Recently we talked about this and he said he'd be interested. In the past, he just wasn't very good at it and I kind of gave up. He always gets too tired and isn't really creative. I think out of the 8 years we are married, he did it right twice...and stopped.
> 
> Help me.


Try omgyes.com


----------



## K3itty

Sfort said:


> This request may be a threadjack. You should probably start your own thread. I have some suggestions.


Ops. Sorry got carried away


----------



## CN2622

K3itty said:


> On a side note, how do I teach my husband to go down on me? Any websites you guys came across that is helpful? I'm serious.
> 
> Recently we talked about this and he said he'd be interested. In the past, he just wasn't very good at it and I kind of gave up. He always gets too tired and isn't really creative. I think out of the 8 years we are married, he did it right twice...and stopped.
> 
> Help me.


I know as a man I feel very intimidated by this and my wife has never asked.


----------



## ccpowerslave

The classic book on it is called “She Comes First”.


----------



## CN2622

ccpowerslave said:


> The classic book on it is called “She Comes First”.


It gives tips?


----------



## ccpowerslave

CN2622 said:


> It gives tips?


Yes it has instructions and entire game plans to execute based on your experience and comfort level. It’s a short inexpensive book.

My guess is your wife will likely be adverse to oral sex and or being stimulated manually using your hands but if not this reference is like an instruction manual and you would appreciate the level of detail.


----------



## CN2622

ccpowerslave said:


> Yes it has instructions and entire game plans to execute based on your experience and comfort level. It’s a short inexpensive book.
> 
> My guess is your wife will likely be adverse to oral sex and or being stimulated manually using your hands but if not this reference is like an instruction manual and you would appreciate the level of detail.


We actually agreed the other day to try more of that stuff so I think this book might help.


----------



## ccpowerslave

CN2622 said:


> We actually agreed the other day to try more of that stuff so I think this book might help.


Definitely check it out then. I think the hardest skill to learn for me is how much pressure to use when. It is much easier if your wife can tell you and you adjust.

Another thing not covered there is check out a bullet vibrator at some point. My wife can usually achieve an orgasm with one in pair play (PIV + vibrator) in roughly a minute or two once she is warmed up and it is 100% never fails.


----------



## CN2622

ccpowerslave said:


> Definitely check it out then. I think the hardest skill to learn for me is how much pressure to use when. It is much easier if your wife can tell you and you adjust.
> 
> Another thing not covered there is check out a bullet vibrator at some point. My wife can usually achieve an orgasm with one in pair play (PIV + vibrator) in roughly a minute or two once she is warmed up and it is 100% never fails.


I really am intimidated by a vibrator.


----------



## ccpowerslave

CN2622 said:


> I really am intimidated by a vibrator.


I don’t know if she ever uses them by herself (alone) but with me we only use them during PIV.

She drives it and makes sure it’s in the right spot for her so really from my standpoint it’s just good. 

For example a couple nights ago she was on top and working for maybe 10 minutes. She was building to an orgasm but was like hey this is going to take another 10 minutes do you have that in you? I was thinking maybe, but then if I don’t last she will be pissed. So she just reached into the nightstand grabbed a bullet vibrator and then she got off in about 30 seconds. At that point she really likes hard pounding which is obviously great for me and no worries about performance.


----------



## CN2622

ccpowerslave said:


> I don’t know if she ever uses them by herself (alone) but with me we only use them during PIV.
> 
> She drives it and makes sure it’s in the right spot for her so really from my standpoint it’s just good.
> 
> For example a couple nights ago she was on top and working for maybe 10 minutes. She was building to an orgasm but was like hey this is going to take another 10 minutes do you have that in you? I was thinking maybe, but then if I don’t last she will be pissed. So she just reached into the nightstand grabbed a bullet vibrator and then she got off in about 30 seconds. At that point she really likes hard pounding which is obviously great for me and no worries about performance.


My wife does not own one.


----------



## CN2622

ccpowerslave said:


> I don’t know if she ever uses them by herself (alone) but with me we only use them during PIV.
> 
> She drives it and makes sure it’s in the right spot for her so really from my standpoint it’s just good.
> 
> For example a couple nights ago she was on top and working for maybe 10 minutes. She was building to an orgasm but was like hey this is going to take another 10 minutes do you have that in you? I was thinking maybe, but then if I don’t last she will be pissed. So she just reached into the nightstand grabbed a bullet vibrator and then she got off in about 30 seconds. At that point she really likes hard pounding which is obviously great for me and no worries about performance.


This doesn’t upset you? Like makes you feel she doesn’t desire you?


----------



## ccpowerslave

CN2622 said:


> This doesn’t upset you? Like makes you feel she doesn’t desire you?


Not at all.

It takes pressure off me to perform for those times when she’s going to take 20+ minutes because I can enjoy myself and not worry about it. She’s not multi orgasmic; I think with a lot of effort years ago she had two in one session several times but she’s basically one and done.


----------



## Sfort

ccpowerslave said:


> Not at all.
> 
> It takes pressure off me to perform for those times when she’s going to take 20+ minutes because I can enjoy myself and not worry about it. She’s not multi orgasmic; I think with a lot of effort years ago she had two in one session several times but she’s basically one and done.


Does she have a problem if you keep going after she's orgasmed?


----------



## ccpowerslave

Sfort said:


> Does she have a problem if you keep going after she's orgasmed?


It depends on the position but generally yes; if the position has too much pressure for her she will start moving which gives me the signal to change it but generally I want to change it anyway.

Since she has increased sensitivity immediately following I have to say the sounds she makes are quite inspiring and I’m usually not far behind.


----------



## Sfort

ccpowerslave said:


> It depends on the position but generally yes;


That could be a problem if you're not there yet. 

BTW, do you sleep?


----------



## ccpowerslave

Sfort said:


> BTW, do you sleep?


Haha I get up early.


----------



## Joainsomemix

Well, I find it too awkward. I just personally feel uncomfortable. I never liked the cookie to get eaten because of my own insecurities. For ex: I feel like I'm taking advantage if I'm not doing something to or for my husband. Like, if my hands aren't going on him, it just doesn't feel right. Even 69 I don't like primarily because my kitty is near his face. Husband "says" he loves it and wants to do it more but I don't know if I believe him? Lol I'm fine and very happy to give a bj though.


----------



## CountryMike

Joainsomemix said:


> Well, I find it too awkward. I just personally feel uncomfortable. I never liked the cookie to get eaten because of my own insecurities. For ex: I feel like I'm taking advantage if I'm not doing something to or for my husband. Like, if my hands aren't going on him, it just doesn't feel right. Even 69 I don't like primarily because my kitty is near his face. Husband "says" he loves it and wants to do it more but I don't know if I believe him? Lol I'm fine and very happy to give a bj though.


Let him taste the kitty any way he wants. Believe him when he says he wants to, don't hold back.

You both will appreciate it immensely.


----------



## Joainsomemix

CountryMike said:


> Let him taste the kitty any way he wants. Believe him when he says he wants to, don't hold back.
> 
> You both will appreciate it immensely.


Thanks~ I'll take your advice


----------



## FlaviusMaximus

Joainsomemix said:


> Well, I find it too awkward. I just personally feel uncomfortable. I never liked the cookie to get eaten because of my own insecurities. For ex: I feel like I'm taking advantage if I'm not doing something to or for my husband. Like, if my hands aren't going on him, it just doesn't feel right. Even 69 I don't like primarily because my kitty is near his face. Husband "says" he loves it and wants to do it more but I don't know if I believe him? Lol I'm fine and very happy to give a bj though.


I've never met a man in this world who told a woman he wanted to taste her pu$$y when he didn't want to. Let him, you'll enjoy it.


----------



## Tony Conrad

Girl_power said:


> How awkward to put yourself out there and sit on someone’s face when they don’t like it. Uhh just kidding... I’m going to climb back down now.


I think I have had it on that one. Wife wanted to have a serious discussion and said she is not comfortable with oral sex etc. so I have had to leave that one. She is a bit puritanical but she is comfortable in spanking me would you believe. So there you go.


----------



## Tony Conrad

CN2622 said:


> I know as a man I feel very intimidated by this and my wife has never asked.


If the wife really liked it it would be great. If she didn't then it takes the pleasure out of it. My wife didn't like it, I think morally so it is not on the table. It is no loss if she is not comfortable with it. She is very modest and would never have a skirt above the knee for instance. Thank goodness there were other things she was comfortable with. Not a lot but enough. It should suit both spouses. We all have to work it out in conversation with our beloved.


----------



## CountryMike

CN2622 said:


> I know as a man I feel very intimidated by this and my wife has never asked.


Dude, you shouldn't be intimidated and really should do this with your W.


----------



## CountryMike

Girl_power said:


> How awkward to put yourself out there and sit on someone’s face when they don’t like it. Uhh just kidding... I’m going to climb back down now.


I'd like this a thousand times! 👍👍👍🤣🤣🤣


----------



## CountryMike

Tony Conrad said:


> If the wife really liked it it would be great. If she didn't then it takes the pleasure out of it. My wife didn't like it, I think morally so it is not on the table. It is no loss if she is not comfortable with it. She is very modest and would never have a skirt above the knee for instance. Thank goodness there were other things she was comfortable with. Not a lot but enough. It should suit both spouses. We all have to work it out in conversation with our beloved.


Morally didn't like it? Huh.


----------



## Evinrude58

Girl_power said:


> I think men know it’s a good thing to like to go down on women so they say they do. Very few men actually admit not liking it. But women can tell whether they love it, hate it. Or are ambivalent to it.
> My ex boyfriend said he liked it. He lost his erection every time he did it, and I could tell by how he did it that he didn’t love it. My ex husband on the other hand loved it. He would do it anytime, all the time. A lot of guys only do it after a girl had showered.
> 
> And again, it’s the same for women. How many women say like like giving bj? Probably most of them when you are dating them. But actions always speak louder than words every time.
> 
> Edit: I hate when a guy is like hey let’s take a shower... and I know in the end it’s because he wants to go down on me and won’t do it unless I’m freshly clean. Like come on, and I can swallow your cum you can lick me without a shower. *It’s a turn off for me to HAVE to shower.*


I only liked it with one woman in all my life, and really enjoyed it with her only because of how powerful her orgasms were and because she ALWAYS showered first and smelled/tasted good. And she got off piv after. And it made me feel like Satisfied her, which I felt good about. 
I will refuse to do it if a woman is all stinky. I don’t even like to smell it all funky during regular sex. I like a good clean smelling woman. I try to smell clean for her, I expect the same on her end.
Just giving you a man’s perspective.


----------



## DownByTheRiver

ccpowerslave said:


> Me too although if you plan to have sex every day (my plan) then I take some precautions to make sure I’m not stinky. It’s good regardless of course because who wants to be a dirty boi?
> 
> I switched to Squatch soap because their ads had all those hot chicks in bikinis saying “yes!” Unfortunately it didn’t make my wife start wearing bikinis and saying “yes” to how I smell which I have to say was a mild letdown. Still trying different flavors to see if there is one where she spontaneously comes at me in a bikini.


You're just a simple man with a dream.....


----------



## ccpowerslave

DownByTheRiver said:


> You're just a simple man with a dream.....


So I have now tried a great many flavors. I think I am done with it once I run out of what I have. She never once smelled me and then stripped down to a bikini despite me providing her with several that I find suitable. The beechwood flavor is her favorite scent, still no bikini.

So I think I might switch to the soap they use at the hotel we go to in Napa. I am already using their shampoo which is peppermint flavor, good stuff. The soap is rum + something. The conditioner has cilantro in it. My hair is so short I don’t even use conditioner but I like the idea of cilantro so I might get some anyway if my hair stylist says it is ok.


----------



## DownByTheRiver

ccpowerslave said:


> Not at all.
> 
> It takes pressure off me to perform for those times when she’s going to take 20+ minutes because I can enjoy myself and not worry about it. She’s not multi orgasmic; I think with a lot of effort years ago she had two in one session several times but she’s basically one and done.


If it takes too long for the woman, it's less likely she'll have more than one. And not all women have more than one anyway. Whatever works.


----------



## ccpowerslave

DownByTheRiver said:


> If it takes too long for the woman, it's less likely she'll have more than one. And not all women have more than one anyway. Whatever works.


I have been taking St. John’s Wort for many months now to delay my climax. Unfortunately it is too delayed if I take 3x300mg so now I am on 2x300mg and it seems to be about timed perfect for her.

She is happy with one and I can only have one anyway so it’s all good!


----------



## DownByTheRiver

ccpowerslave said:


> So I have now tried a great many flavors. I think I am done with it once I run out of what I have. She never once smelled me and then stripped down to a bikini despite me providing her with several that I find suitable. The beechwood flavor is her favorite scent, still no bikini.
> 
> So I think I might switch to the soap they use at the hotel we go to in Napa. I am already using their shampoo which is peppermint flavor, good stuff. The soap is rum + something. The conditioner has cilantro in it. My hair is so short I don’t even use conditioner but I like the idea of cilantro so I might get some anyway if my hair stylist says it is ok.


They made false advertising claims. I suppose you've already tried chocolate. I think the catch here is that first the woman has to already be in a bikini....


----------



## DownByTheRiver

ccpowerslave said:


> I have been taking St. John’s Wort for many months now to delay my climax. Unfortunately it is too delayed if I take 3x300mg so now I am on 2x300mg and it seems to be about timed perfect for her.
> 
> She is happy with one and I can only have one anyway so it’s all good!


That's a good match. I got cringy on here one day when some poster was saying how he intentionally delays (stops and starts) HER orgasm because he thinks it will be better for her. I don't think so. Of course, young people try all kinds of things hoping they'll hit on the magic bullet.


----------



## ccpowerslave

DownByTheRiver said:


> They made false advertising claims. I suppose you've already tried chocolate. I think the catch here is that first the woman has to already be in a bikini....


Yes that is the hard part. She doesn’t have much reason to wear one in the house obviously. Still working on it, the dream…


----------



## ccpowerslave

BTW fair play I have a 1 size too small tank top and I will wear that and go bench press for her. Upper body does it for her so I do extra bicep curls and such, did a couple sets today after mountain biking.


----------



## Girl_power

Evinrude58 said:


> I only liked it with one woman in all my life, and really enjoyed it with her only because of how powerful her orgasms were and because she ALWAYS showered first and smelled/tasted good. And she got off piv after. And it made me feel like Satisfied her, which I felt good about.
> I will refuse to do it if a woman is all stinky. I don’t even like to smell it all funky during regular sex. I like a good clean smelling woman. I try to smell clean for her, I expect the same on her end.
> Just giving you a man’s perspective.


It’s not always practical to shower before sex. But I understand YOUR perspective.


----------



## Hiner112

DownByTheRiver said:


> That's a good match. I got cringy on here one day when some poster was saying how he intentionally delays (stops and starts) HER orgasm because he thinks it will be better for her. I don't think so. Of course, young people try all kinds of things hoping they'll hit on the magic bullet.


My ex liked to be "edged" or teased before I let her have her release. I couldn't delay _too_ long but if I went straight for the orgasm she sometimes felt like it was over too quickly.

My current GF has enough trouble having an orgasm at all that it will be quite a while before I try something like that with her. She'd be game though.


----------

